# Detroit tru trac Installation



## jh76 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I have been plowing for two years now with open diffs on my F-250 super duty, and no matter the ballast I would get the one wheel peel  So instead of going through that this year I just bought and installed a detroit tru trac. Really easy!! Didn't even have to jack the truck, just slid the FF axles out measured the backlash (.042-.046 Yikes!) bought new bearings and races. Removed the ring gear from the old carrier, Installed and torqued the bolts with Red Locktite, Beat the bearings on the new carrier with a big socket and mini sledge. Reused the original carrier shims(there are only two), checked the backlash ( now it's .014" ..... perfect!!) and torqued the carrier caps down with red loctite. Really easy to do with a cheap harbor freight 0-1" dial indicator, stand and torque wrench.
NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENCE! 

For anyone thinking about doing this.... It's not as difficult as most think. And with a cheap dial indicator and stand it's much cheaper than paying anyone to do it. Note: you don't have to do anything with the pinion as long as you are reusing the original ring gear. I hope this takes the fear out of getting that tru trac installed


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Having a locking rear diff is not what it's cracked up to be plowing. When one wheel slips you have the other holding you in place. When both spin you slide left and or right on any angled roadway.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mrv8outboard;1127196 said:


> Having a locking rear diff is not what it's cracked up to be plowing. When one wheel slips you have the other holding you in place. When both spin you slide left and or right on any angled roadway.


That's where a selectable locker really shines. 

BTW, a Trutrac isn't a locker and unlike a locker require a little brake bias to apply more power to the opposite wheel under low traction variations side to side. So they're a little more forgiving where side slip may be a big issue due to too much throttle input or extremely poor traction conditions.


----------



## jh76 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think there is alot of confusion on the trutrac diff so here goes...

1. The trutrac works as a limited slip all the time with a nice high torque 3.5 bias ratio. 

2. With simultanious brake and throttle you can get the trutrac to lock both wheels.

3. Gear driven no clutches, almost same design of the torsen from the HMMWV 

4. Looks like it was the hot ticket before MFG's figured out they could use ABS as a traction control device. See below

Notable Torsen users
One of the most famous uses of Torsen differentials are in many of the various Audi quattro models, notably excluding the A3 & S3 and TT (which have transverse-mounted engines and use Haldex Traction 4WD systems).

It is also used, for example, in the Toyota Supra and Toyota Soarer (or Lexus SC430), the B5 platform revision of the Volkswagen Passat 4motion (based upon the Audi A4), some versions of the Mazda MX-5/Miata, the 2002-2003 model year of the Nissan Maxima SE 6 speed manual and the Honda S2000. The Lancia Delta Integrale, the rare Peugeot 405 T16, as well as the 1999-2002 model Pontiac Firebird and Chevrolet Camaro, had a Torsen differential.

The HMMWV or Humvee uses two Torsens, front and rear, with a normal manually lockable center differential (NVG242HD AMG transfer case) in the center.

Another current user of Torsen limited slip differential is Hyundai Genesis Coupe.

5 Very little steering input required in front differential installations.

My rig
1999 Ford Super Duty 140k mile, 5.4l engine, 4r100 auto trany, manual locking hubs, installed into a sterling 10.5" rear diff. Essentialy the Elstrippo package.

What I have noticed so far:

1. 2wd Dry dirt and sand 
Works well! no tire spining excellent traction acts automaticaly.

2. 2wd Mud
Works good, both tires will spin with heavy throttle, axle starts to torque over to one side

3. 2wd Wet roads
Awesome! no longer need to be afraid to pull out in front of oncomming traffic an wait for the one rear wheel to stop spinning.

4. Sound
Honestly this thing is SILENT! No bangs or any weird clunks

5.2wd Highway
Getting on the highway with full throttle with a curved uphill onramp I noticed a little bit (barely noticable) steering input. The vehicle had a sense that it wanted to straighten out. While cruising the highway at 75 MPH it was more stable and less wandering / drifting in the lane.

6. BIG curb
At the grocery store picking up stuff for thanks giving they have these monster curbs. If I can't find a double spot to pull th rig into (have plow installed now) I will pull up onto a grassy patch over a curb. Every time I have tried to do this in the past I have had to use 4WD because of one tire helplesslley spinning before making it over the curb. Not this time! In 2WD i backedthe truck over the curb with no wheel spin or axle hop. It just walked right up without a whimper and had no spinnage pulling the front axle over curb either.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------

